# ftp / putty account



## aadryaan94 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can I make a ftp/putty account only for a director*y*? Example: I want to make a putty / ftp account to /usr/games/1, and this user can make a commands only to this director*y* (no shutdown or other commands, only in this director*y*). I can make this?


----------



## kpa (Feb 4, 2013)

Take a look at the ChrootDirectory directive in sshd_config(5).


----------



## aadryaan94 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmmm.... tnx Thanks. I need a guide. I don't understand this manual :e


----------



## jjennings089 (Feb 4, 2013)

File /etc/ssh/sshd_config you can add sections for individual users.


```
# Example of overriding settings on a per-user basis
#Match User anoncvs
#	X11Forwarding no
#	AllowTcpForwarding no
#	ForceCommand cvs server
```

Here you can Chroot a user to a directory for SSH file transfers.

FTP and Putty are two different things; so make sure you know what you need and want.

You may look more into the Handbook 

If you want more info on SSH: SSH Mastery is a good inexpensive book that's easy to understand.

As a word of advice always test SSH config settings before rebooting you may end up locking yourself out of the server and unless you have physical access it can be a pain.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Y*es, *I* know this, FTP and Putty are two different things. I need an FTP account for file transfer, and a Putty account for reboot/start/close server (counter-strike server).


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 4, 2013)

Use sftp(1) instead of FTP.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2013)

And there is no such thing as "a PuTTY account". It's plain old SSH.


----------

